# Car Pooling - Can You Help??



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can people please state in this thread whether they can help with offering a space in their car for those who don't drive and are wishing to attend the AWA Audiences.

Could you please state your location, which of the audiences you are likely to attend and how many seats you will have empty in your car/van.

I will start lol

I don't drive BUT should be able to help with transport for 2 or 3 people, travelling from Moreton, Wirral to the Northern audience


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I am more than happy to offer a lift to people, although its hard when we dont know when or where they will be yet. I am in West London.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know without confirmed locations it will be difficult for people to say yes or no right now but just a rough idea would be fab 

Thanks for replying SrG


----------

